# Droopy White Widow Cont.



## mikeybtoken (Oct 19, 2009)

This place is awesome!!! Eveytime that I ask a silly question I seem to be able to find not one but several answers someplace within this site! Sorry I tried to find the end of this site but I'm not yet sure there is one. 
This place is simply amazing and many of the folks here continue to totally blow me away with their in depth knowlege and insight to pot growing.
THANKSYOU.........THANKYOU........THANKYOU.......ALL!!!!!

                    *******OUT OF THE SICK WARD******* 
This being my first indoor grow ever I TRIED REALLY HARD TO AVIOD PH PROBLEMS, trying to save a few bucks and/or waiting to buy a really good PH tester was a really stupid mistake and is how I ended up in the SICK PLANTS section of this site. 

                               ***DAY 30 FROM SEED***
From this point fourth I will continue grow #1 and will be starting grow #2 at week five of my first grow. I have yet to make a choice between clones or seed, either way I will start grow #2 within the next week. 
My plan is to move grow #1 into my flowering chamber at six weeks. 
Over the past few days my plants have started to show sex! If I am correct I think that I have two males and seven females.   :hubba: 
I will practice taking and posting some pics to see if I am correct, but I hope that I am right. I figure that I should be able to know forsure in the next week or so?
Here are some pics of one of the ones that I am pretty sure is a male? You tell me if I am right?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 19, 2009)

I was really surprised when I started to find pistals on all of my largest plants first. Not that I am complaining. I know the pics are not the greatest but I figure the only way to get better is to keep trying???


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 19, 2009)

did I read droopiness...let see!

but other then that, very nice lush green lookin male and female u got there..

Much Peace and Nugz,

7greeneyes 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice pictures.

The Canon Powershot SD750 gives good pictures when in its Macro mode.

You have a dead insect in picture 3, can you see any more of them?

How long have you had alternating nodes?

The title of the thread is wrong, you are asking sex.

eace:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks 7green 
You can see my first two sets of pics in the Sick Plants and Problems section of this site under the same title.
They may still look a bit droopy to me but they seem to be healthy otherwise. I think that it may be something to do with the strain but I could be wrong. Could very well just be PH.
Thanks for the look see.

What's up H I P 
Too funny....your spot on, how in the heck did you know what kind of camera I was using??? Your good!!!
Actually the dark spot is just a piece of dirt, I had a bit of a problem with my fan blowing dirt off of the tops of the pots. My pots were to full so I ended up having to take a couple of inches of dirt off all of the pots. I have been trying to get rid of most of it but there is still some on them. I have had no bug problems as of yet.....I have been keeping a pretty close eye out for intruders, I've spotted a couple of ants but that's it so far.

I must not really understand what you mean by alternating nodes, I thought that was when you have one branch instead of two??? I have not found any if I understand you correctly? 

I do have a quick question for you. I noticed somewhere in a thread where you had a simular experience with PH problems.
I was wondering how long it took before you were able to get your PH back on and what method that you used to do so?

Thanks Guys
I will do my best to follow my grows with pics at least once a week to gather as much info as I can from all of you experienced guys and gals.
Stop by......load a bowl......get stoned......take a peak, help me out or just say hi!

I got really stoned and almost forgot......so I am right the top pics are of a male plant......right???

As for the title I just continued it from the Sick Plants Section...so that those that had helped me over there could easily find me over here.
I know I should have probably just started here first. 
Stoned and new make for a confusing first timer....sorry I'll get better.


Thanks Again Guys
Peace Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 20, 2009)

Never Mind Hippy, found it.....again.....I knew I had seen something about vineger for lowering PH and it was in your thread....thought so.
I looked for days but could not find it. There it is in your Autos For Seed Book! This place rocks and your one awesome Hippy....Hippy!!!
I think I see how you knew what camera I was using. 
Back to your Autos thread!
Peace!
Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 21, 2009)

I am getting ready to start grow #2 and put grow #1 into my flowering chamber within the next week to ten days. In preperation for this I am mixing my third batch of Subcools Super Soil Recipe, (with some minor adjustments)
His latest revised mix is as follows:

8- Large bags of High quality Organic potting soil with a coco and Mycorrhizae 25# bag Organic Worm castings
5# Steamed Bone meal
5# Bloom bat Guano
5# Blood meal
3# Rock Phoshate
¾ cup Epson salts
½ cup Sweet Lime ( Dolimite)
½ Cup Azomite ( Trace Elements)

I have have yet to be able to find less than an 80LB bag of Rock Phosphate so I have excluded it from this recipe.
This is what I will be working with:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 21, 2009)

I have been dealing with low PH on my first two batches so I will be testing everything that I mix before hand.
My tap water is running at 6.5 right from the sink. The Roots Organic mixed with 50/50 tap water is about the same. The worm compost also mixed 50/50 with tap water is running 3.9-4.1


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok...I am basically just messing around and I have no real clue at what the heck I'm doing but I think that my final plan is to adjust my third mix to meet my plants needs. I think that I will choose to start WW seeds instead of taking clones just to keep everything exactly the same, except for my mix.
I'm now going to test my all of my nutrients PH by mixing one tablespoon of each to a couple of talbespoons of water.
Lets see what I come up with?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure how I loaded the pics like that but heres what we have.
Top: Is my Down To Earth stuff.
Middle: Mexican Bat Guano I'm not yet sure that I will be using it in this mix but I tested it anyway. I will be using the epson salt.
Bottom: I poured all of this stuff into a one gallon jug tested it at 7.2 then I added a 1/4 tablespoon of PH up and it came up to 8.9
I then drank about a full cup to see how it tasted........just kidding.
But I was thinking about pouring it onto a male plant that I will have to kill here soon anyway.
I really have no clue as to what the heck I'm actually doing here I just wanted to get a feel for all of my products PH before I go changing the amounts of my mix. Basically I plan on trying to keep everything the same just less.
My brain hurts......I need one last bong and I'm done.... I will let you know what I come up with.
Later Mike


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 21, 2009)

YOU'VE invested alot in soil/amendments...make us proud. 

Taker EZ mikey...l8trs,

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey there 7green.....actually not too bad especially when you compare with the price of of a full grow line of nutrients.
Subcools full recipe might be $300ish to do a half batch is under $200 minus the Rock Phosphate, which I still can't seem to locate in a resonable quanity.
                         QUICK UPDATE ON MY PH
I decieded to try the Aurora PH UP (pictured above) at first I was really afraid that I couold mess up and make it too high. So I started off really slow with a half dose on a couple of plants a couple of days ago. It did exactly what it said it would do. A half dose raised the PH by a half point, a full dose raised it by a full point. Within about 12 hours of using it on all plants they started to look much better. My PH should now be really close now but I wont know for sure until my next watering. 
I did NOT use end up using the gallon mix that I was going to put onto a male plant. I figured that I was way too stoned to put it on anything. But it did help me to make some final adjustments to my soil mix.

So this is what I came up with:
1. I'm going to mix all four bags of Roots with 1/2 half bag of the worm castings.
2. Then I will seperate that mix into two piles. One of which I will put a half strength Subcool nutrient mix into.
3. I will then use the Subcool Super Soil as per his intructions on filling each pot by deviding it into thirds. Bottom being full strength (in my case actually half strength) The second layer a 50/50 mix, and the top Plain Roots.
4. I will then test run off, adjust, and then let those pots sit for several weeks until my new batch of WW seedings need to be transplanted. (Which I should probably start tomorrow.) 
I will make sure to have a bit extra to use as top dressing for my plants.
(I happened to notice at the grow shop the other day that a bag of top dressing by Aurora was almost $200.)  

My first two batchs were at about 60-75% strength and I still had some minor plant burn thus being the my reason for lowering by another 25%
So let go take a little look see shall we.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 22, 2009)

I was going to just spray them off but then I remembered the bug problems that the Hippy In England had I decied to scrub the crap out of em. See I am paying attention.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 22, 2009)

Opps lost one.... Oh well....  I'm starting to gain a little confindence now that the girls looking happy. My largest healthiest plants all turned out to be females I can't believe it.
I topped three of the largest ones a few days ago and it did exactly what I wanted it to, it's pushing those little top right through to the light. 
the two little one up front are the ones that are in plain Roots. That's right the Super Soil plants are not even a week older......amazing!!!
I can't believe I did it.......these things are kicking but. Another week to get my flower room ready...sweet, I'm so stoked.
Time to get really STONED.
Later Mike


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2009)

Lookin better then MINE (I have Nirvana SnowWhite under 400watt mh atm, man do they grow slower under mh then hps)...lol! Nice work there guy...Keeper up and Git r' done!

I'm gonna have to pull up a bean bag chair 4 this journal....

Payce!

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2009)

exhibit a droopiness (well 1 outta the 3 does, Nirvana's genetic drift within like strains is crazy), I believe its a tendency inherent in the specific strain...Don't worry...alls good!

Snow White is a widow dominant indica hybrid x-bred with an Afghani-Kush descendant.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks 7G 
I still think that it's a PH thang, my tap water ranges from 5.8 up to 6.8 which I am sure is part of my probelm. I've got all but one up to 6.2-6.7. I've been trying to do everything very slowly. I've trying really hard not to give them anything except water and light until I get my PH right on.
I did top three plants but it sure didn't seem to slow them down much. 
I've been working on my second chamber enviroment, it should be finnally ready to go tomaro, but I am going to give them another week in veg.
Here's a bunch of pics from a couple of days ago. It's really turning into a jungle in there!
Peace Mike


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

That camera really kicks some butt...beautiful pics I will hve to look into getting one...looking good mikey...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 28, 2009)

Pic 1,2,3 are of the same plant and she is a montser, I topped her 3-4 days back and it didn't seem to slow her down at all. In pic #6 you can tell she is almost twice the size of the rest of my plants.
I think I will be trying to take my very first clone (ever) from her in the morning. I really hate to cut on any of them at all, but it must be done.
Peace Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Hamster 
Your Fast! Yeah they work great for a little $175 Digital 
Thanks for stopping by. Your another one of those AUTO KING dudes. I'm practicing on these so that I can run some AUTOS real soon. 
I'll try to read through all of your grows before I start asking silly questions. But what I have read I really, really like. It's people like yourself that have inspired me to make it to this point.....many, many thanks MR HAMSTER LEWIS, nice grows, great info.      
Peace Mike


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

whoa turbo.  those are some straight up nice ww's. i can see the difference in subs mix over mine easily in the lucious growth. ...Irish...


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 28, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> I think I will be trying to take my very first clone (ever) from her in the morning. I really hate to cut on any of them at all, but it must be done.
> Peace Mike



Looking sweet!! I know the feeling, just get the razor blade, cloning horm., and alcohol and go to cloning.  I used one of my indicas to LST, pinch, top, clone and just generally abuse....it's no worse for the wear.

Can't wait until you get yours into flower, as you said, we should be harvesting at just about the same time.  green mojo


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All 
I've been working my but off on my flower room, I had to make some major changes to my ducting and add a heater to get my temps and humidity the same in both spaces while keeping one room completely dark. What a pain in the but!!!
I had planned on having it all done by yesterday so that I could take my clones and move my girls into their new home. I have two more XXXL8"SunMagnum Hoods with 1000W Hortilux HPS bulbs ready to go, but I only have one hung for now. I'm hoping that I can get away with using just the one in my bud room to grow out this batch. They are taking up more space by the day so I will have to just wait and see how it goes.
Time to go back to work, I will try to post some pics later.
Later 
Mike


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

can't wait to see pics of the updated room Mike. ...

that is by far the best strain of mj i have ever smoked buddy. your gonna be a very happy man come harvest.:hubba: ...

watch those temps man. and the ph closely...Irish...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW..... That was alot more work than I expected. Not alot of room to be working around my babies. 
OK.....so lets see the pics already. Lets see what I come up with???


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Irish....... I'm hoping that all this hard work will pay off. 
I've got two freebies u/k strain from AMS that are just crazy looking, above pics 1,5,6 are all the same crazy looking plant. The other is in the front middle of pic 2, again in pic 4 along with my mondo WW.
Above pics
On to the next batch, wow it let me load 12 lets see if the will post???


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 5, 2009)

The fan leaves on those u/k plants are huge, about twice the size of my hand. My girls before I moved them, my girls while I'm moving them, and MY NEW Second Chamber, again the above pics.
I should have waited to take that last bong load until I was done. the below pics should be of my venting system, which was a real pain in the but. Alot of trial and error to get my temps and humidity right. 
But I think that I have got it pretty darn close. Even my clones are at 85deg 90rh Both chambers are now finally at 72-75 at the pots and 76-79 at the tops of my plants. I can't believe I actually did it. All I have left is to seal off a couple of minor light leaks. I haven't slept more than 4-5 hours at a time for about the past week. I've had to check temps every few hours to keep from freezing them, or burning them. I'm really glad that's over with!!!     
I'm ready for another couple bong loads and some rest.
Later Mikeybrestin.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2009)

sahweeeet mikey b. looks like you need some bungee cords to hold up your vent tube. ...

man, i hate to be bringing bad news, but i gotta tell ya. in post #25, pic 1, 5, and 6 sure does look like a case of spider mites. ... did you bring that plant in from outdoors?, or did you get it from someone else? you better get to scoping it bro, quickly...

besides this issue, it's all kick'in serious booootayy.  ...Irish...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 5, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but Irish, tell me what you see that indicates spidermites. I need to know what to look for.

AG


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Irish 
Not to worry, I started spraying bug spray while I was building the room. Then I bombed the crap out it at each phase of construction from the point that it was sealed in. I try to keep it spotless as well, sweeping at each watering. I've seen a total of two ants and one fly since I starting them all from seed. Trust me I spend enough time looking at them that I had my clones numbered two weeks ago.
The plant that you are looking at is my Little Frankenstein/#11 from AMS. It's got to be the ugliest looking plant I have ever seen. I keep wanting to kill it but it smell great. It's extremely healthy other than the really strange leaf formations? It's like and ugly dog with a good attitude, hard to get rid of.
Once my clones start filling my veg room I will likely get rid of it. The darn thing smells divine though, it smells like a cross between a ruby red grapefruit and hash oil.
Thanks for looking and for the heads Up.
Peace Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

Where to begin.....clones, I took my very first clones three days ago, I have them under my MH light in a clone box in rockwool cubes, watering with 5.5 ph water, shooting for 85deg 85rh staying pretty close to that. 
They are doing OK showing new growth but are still a little wilted looking???
The one second over from the top right does not look like it's going to make it.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried some Fox Farm Big Bloom on one plant at less than a 1/4 strength and it burned the tips. I flushed it and will refrain from using it for awhile.
I've been trying to tuck a few of the bigger leaves around to let some light into my plants. They are so darn bushy that I have even considered taking some leafs off. I know...I know many here say that this is a big no no...don't worry I have yet to take even a single leaf, other than off of the clones.
I have considered adding some CFL's to my flower room to try to get some light down into them. 
Not sure yet what to do to get light into the center of my plants. It seems that a potential draw back to MH light is that it keeps them almost too bushy. But I'm guessing at best.
Tell me what you think???
Peace Thanks MBT

I can finnally get really stoned now


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

Top two left pics are the burned tip plant. The rest are showing the dark spots under my canopy. The last pic is a little bit different looking plant, looks like they may have mixed an U/K into my WW seed pack???
It has smaller leafs and is much smaller than the rest.
Time will tell. Time will tell.
Eveything seems to be working out pretty well. I'm still having to adjust my PH up on a few plants to try to keep them between 6.2 - 6.5
My temps are pretty stable 73-80, to keep the floor temp at 73ish the tops of the plants can get up to 80ish but I try to stay beween those #'s
I have had an on going problem with keeping the light leaks from my veg room. Especailly through my home made room to room air vent (seen in top right of pics 2,3,5) I have added a few layers of a dark screen to the other side to keep the light from leaking from room to room. I need that air flow from room to room to keep my temps stable but I wish I could find some way to let the air through while keeping more light out. 
Any thoughts ideas or suggestions are always greatly appreciated.
Thanks for the look see. 
Latter MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 9, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> I tried some Fox Farm Big Bloom on one plant at less than a 1/4 strength and it burned the tips. I flushed it and will refrain from using it for awhile.



Hey MBT, did you use the mixture on the bottle or off foxfarm feeding sch. pdf?  The reason I ask is the bottom says 4 TBS per gallon every feeding, but the pdf says 2 TBS per gallon every other watering.  Big Bloom is simply a supplement .01-.3-.7  I first into'd nutes to my white widows using Big Bloom. I then transitioned into Grow Big in order to get them some N before flowering.  I finally got the nutes up to 50% Big Grow, 100% Big Bloom two weeks into flowering with no ill effects. At two weeks into flower I  switched over to Tiger Bloom.  

Keep it up fellow ww farmer, looking good.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> I tried some Fox Farm Big Bloom on one plant at less than a 1/4 strength and it burned the tips. I flushed it and will refrain from using it for awhile.
> I've been trying to tuck a few of the bigger leaves around to let some light into my plants. They are so darn bushy that I have even considered taking some leafs off. I know...I know many here say that this is a big no no...don't worry I have yet to take even a single leaf, other than off of the clones.
> I have considered adding some CFL's to my flower room to try to get some light down into them.
> Not sure yet what to do to get light into the center of my plants. It seems that a potential draw back to MH light is that it keeps them almost too bushy. But I'm guessing at best.
> ...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks FT
Yes I read the PDF's at FF but I have alot of stuff in my dirt already so I'm not at all surprised that even at less than a quarter strength it started to do minor damage. I will try at again at 1/8 strength (1/4 table spoon per gal) in a week or so. 
In Subcools thread on his soil mix he says that he doesn't add anything at all unless he has too, and that's all the way to the end. So my plants may not be able to handle any fluid nutes. But I figure that I will just keep doing little test to see. As you can see it did not hurt the plant, it seemed to really like the stuff, it was just a tad too much for it. 

Thanks 7G 
I can't wait to see your pics. What strain is a Brava? I have not heard of this one? 
I'm very curious to see how those Snow Whites turn out. Aren't they WW crossed with an some sort of auto?
I just got a good laugh at myself..... Before asking silly questions around here I have learned to go back and read threw the journals, when I did I found out what your Brava Strain is. LOL
Another thing that I'm trying to learn is wait to get too stoned before or while I'm posting.......sometimes?........I think it helps me to make more sense if I save my second or third bong until after I'm done. 
Ahh.......... what the hell..........just a little one!!!
That was just not quite big enough......maybe another just a tad bigger.
Opps.......
Thanks for the look see.... 
Ohhhhh my clones I can't believe it they look much better today....all but one. I think that they are going to make it?????  I can't frickin believe it....my very first clones, ever!!!!!!
Two of them are clones taken from a clone. When I was trimming the stems I had two little branches that I threw into the trash pile, I thought that they were to small to try to clone, less than 2'" 
I figured what the heck why not try. THEY MADE IT!!! So far...it's day four, and they finally all look much better, except the one. SWEET!

Off to do some journal jumping.......

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

@ least I hope not, they weren't advertized as such. I had 4 Nirvana Snow Whites, labeled them ALPHA, BRAVA, CANNA, and DELTA. CANNA went wonky and got culled from the group. Snow White is an Afghani-Widow hybrid that has been turned to a feminized line. Sorry for the strain name confusion, BRAVA is just a name, I'm utilizing distinct names to codeify each indvidual plant for future cloning purposes.

Wishing you much Peace and Nugz,

7greeneyes


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

nice looking plants, mikey!

just a little tip on your ducting.... if you can get those 2 sections in the first pic from sagging, either tape or bracket to straighten it out, you'll get more efficient airflow.... be it for intake or exhaust, it'll help.... the fewer bends you can keep in the ducting the more freely the air will flow.... more bends create more resistance in the air flow....


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 10, 2009)

Good Morning M.P. 
I have never been much of a computer dude, but I'll tell you what I'm certainly using the darn thing lately. 
Give me a marijuana grow card and bunch of grower/stoners and I am in the zone. I hate to sound like a broken record here but .......I just love this place and you people ROCK!!!

What's up FleshS welcome....thanks for the look see. Ducting .....ducting ......ducting.... what a royal pain in the but that has been. Thanks for the heads up FS and I'm with ya......... I have to do some more remodeling on my ducting. That section is temped in, until I get my next light up. Once that is done and it is working properly I will eventually run as much of it as I can in tin with a couple of dampers to adjust the air flow between my rooms. One thing that I have learned is to try leave it as adjustable as possible until I get it  j  u s t    r  i  g  h  t ! I've got some hurdles to go. Next summer will the final test. Anyway thanks for the advice, and you are oh so right I need to do something about that it is an easy fix. That pic is showing my air intake, which has moved three times now. 
Thanks Again FS

Hi 7G 
I'm still laughing at my self about that Brava Strain what a doofus.......LOL 

My clones.........oh my poor clones......Today they don't look as well, I really need to get another light for cloning. It's costing me a fortune to run my MH light to clone and it does not seem to work really well. I know that there is a better way, either florescents or those CFL's that Firsttimecaller used for his WW veg. 

Time Out!!!

Lets ALL just get really stoned and think about this shall we ...........................
oh come on you know you want to ......................................................
that's better ......closer...................one more.....................................................
Lets hear those bongs, pipes and joints. 
OK anybody that did not get stoned enough really should start over.


Thanks for stopping by......peace......MBT


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 10, 2009)

for your clones, t-5's work beautifully for clones/vegging and aren't too expensive.... if you're on a budget you set up a light bar with some low wattage cfls....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 11, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Good Morning M.P.
> I have never been much of a computer dude, but I'll tell you what I'm certainly using the darn thing lately.
> Give me a marijuana grow card and bunch of grower/stoners and I am in the zone. I hate to sound like a broken record here but .......I just love this place and you people ROCK!!!
> 
> ...



The lower intensity the better, mh is better for rooted clones and older. 

lol...I'm utilizing a fixture flourescent fixture that is as old if not older then me...a flourescent 3x40watt (retrofitted w/6400k's) meant for illuminating office spaces.  I am so freakin excited 4 my Snow Whites to get cloneable-sized.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 13, 2009)

Trying to kill my first clones under 1000w light was not my only mistake this week. I messed up my light schedule three days this week.  
I flipped them back to 24/7 for two days and then about 18/6 for another day. Then I blew a breaker and tried to freeze them yesterday, after overheating them the night before. It's been getting below freezing at night so I added another heater, tripped a fuse @#[email protected]#$%#$%#$%#$%$%^@$

So after almost killing everything, I limmited my kill erb intake, and decided to do everything partially manually for the next week or so. Double, even triple check everthing. Trying to control four lights, two fans, two heaters, a heating pad, while ventilating my room has been a bit more than I had planned for. I have gained alot more respect for all of you growers!!! More than a few times this week I had started wondering if I had gotten myself in over my head.
I hope that once I get everthing a bit more stablized and then once I have everthing automated it should get much easier?
Even after all of the problems even my clones are still alive. After one day of 12/12 and normal regular temps everthing seems to be doing fine. I figure as long as I don't repeat this weeks mistakes that they should be fine. I can see how one wrong move could easily kill off a whole crop. 
Before I started this an experienced grower told me to have a second batch of seeds ready to go just for this reason. I feel pretty lucky and I'm really glad that I have not had to use them........yet.    
Enough wining!!!
I turned off my MH until I have clones THAT ARE READY for veg. Du!!! I still have 10 of the 12 that are still alive, look OK and are now under a 2' flourescent. They will be sitting on their new heat pad as soon as my flower room lights come back on. 

I gave my WW, except for one, their first FF nutes at 1/8 strength w/o any problems, they seem to really like that stuff. 
Even after stressing them more than once this week they seemed to snap right out of it?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 13, 2009)

Top...Pic # 3 is my room temps and RH. Pic #4 is top of the plants temp and bottom of the floor temp. Pic #5 top guage is veg room temp, flower rm temp/RH. Bttm # is floor temp in veg room. Where my clones are under a cheap 17w grow lamp where the inside dome temps are running about 80ish and humidity is about the same.

One of my crazy AMS freebies turned out to be a female and the other I am still not sure about. The deformed looking one (R first pic) and it has a very strong citrus smell to it. I keep wanting to kill it but at this point, I think that I will just wait for it to show sex.

The pics below are the crazy plants, the amount of growth on the inside of these plants is just amazing. They are both very dense and are just crammed with growth.
Thanks for the look see.
Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

those girlz r lookin damned sexy mikey! i'm excited fer ya!

Peace 

7GE


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 15, 2009)

So I'm not loosing my mind, my timer is mal fuc tioning, opps does that count as a curse word? 
I hope that I did'nt herm out any of my plants last week. I messed up my lighting cycles three days over the last week.
@#$%%^&**()*)__+)&*$%[email protected]%#$^$^&*&*()*(

Hi 7G Thanks....here are some much better pics of my sexy girls. As you can see in pic # 4 (of four of my plants) I am running out of room under my one light, fast. It's time to put up my third light up, even though I had really hoped that I could do this run w/o it. I'm really glade that I now have the option. I couldn't think of a better problem to have. 
Even with last weeks light problems buds are starting to form everywhere!!!
I was in a hurry with those last pics so I just had to show off the girls while I was watering. They are getting so wide that it's getting hard to move around in there. Again I'm not complaining!!!
Thanks for stoping by.  
Peace MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking great, nice short and bushy....looks like a jungle in there


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks FT 
I was starting to wonder when they would start to take off. Well over the past few days they have all blasted up 2-3" and some up to 4" !!!!
Holy Crap!!! I can't believe it. 
Some of them had to put on 2" durring the dark cycle yesterday alone. If they keep this up I'm going to have to start pulling my tops down or something.
I've got almost another 24" of vertical grow space, but I still have at least six weeks to go, can anybody tell me if that is going to be enough???
If I really had to I could get another 6" up by modifying my hoods but I think that I would rather try to mess with the plants. 
ANY IDEAS WOULD BE GREATLY APRECIATED!!!!
Thanks MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 20, 2009)

My second week of flower has got to be the best week of growth that I have seen so far in this grow. I have not had time to measure them but I know that they had to put on 6-8" of growth this week.:holysheep: :headbang2: 
Those Fox Farm Nutes have been kicking them in the but :banana::yay:  
I'm up to 1/3 strength on all but one of my plants w/o any problems on the five plants. I have been uping the strength by 1/8 ever other watering.
I had to put up my third light, there was just no way around it. I finnally fired it up yesteday:headbang2: 
I can finnally :bongin: :bong1: and kick back a little. I finnaly have enough room under my lights to spread them out a little. I may try to mess with tying some stuff down to keep the lights on my lower shelf buds. That's right I have buds. :headbang2: 
Sorry no pics this time :fid: I will have to wait, but I will post some at my next watering. Another day or so?
Yeah I found the smilies.

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

I just spent the past couple of hours checking my plants for any signs of hermies, looking good so far. 
The first pics should be of my lighting gear. The second pic is a flyer from Sunlight Supply of there line of Titan CO2 gear. If anybody is running this gear for CO2 controls, heaters or regulators I would like to know what they think of their gear. Is this stuff really worth the time and money?

Next pics should be of my six AMS WW plants at about 2-1/2 weeks into flower. They went nuts over the past week or so and put on 6-8" 
There are a couple of pics in there someplace of my freebie that is a week behind the rest, still no sign of sex on this one. I probably should have yanked it but like I have said before it smells great, like a grapefruit. It has some crazy looking leafs with like 11-14 blades on them. It's starting to look kinda cool.

I tried to get pics of a few tops that have pushed up 6-8" past the cannopy. Now that I have more room to work with, I'm thinking of trying to pull a few tops down to match the height of the rest of them??? This would enable me to keep the lights about 6" closer to the rest of my plants. At the same time I'm a little afraid to mess with my main colas, I don't want to mess them up!

I'm beat, stoned and I rushed these pics a bit, lets see what I came up with? 

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure what I did?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

Except I would use a piece of 8 guage electrical wire and pipe cleaners.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

Wird.... it won't load the pic???:confused2: 
Maybe it's me time to get some rest.
:bong: :bong1: :bongin: 
Latter
MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

My Clones are almost all but dead!!!
Only two maybe three are still kicking, oh well.... I just ordered: 
Auto Russian Rocket 
Auto ONYX 
From Dope Seeds.com/Short Stuff Seedbank
This should be fun!!!
This growing thing is addicting!!!
SWEET!!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 24, 2009)

I started my first batch on 11/5 only one made it from the first batch. I started my second batch of four more on 11/21 
I also started some really good bag seeds. I may end up giving all of these away depending on how my current grow turns out and that's if they make it? Practice Practice Practice.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 24, 2009)

She is my mother plant, the rest have all caught up to her in the past week, ten days. They all went nuts! They have very quickly filled the space under my two lights and my room. 
I'm pretty sure that they are all over 40" and a few are over 43" They put on 10"-13" in the past wee to ten days. They seemed to have slowed down over the past day or so. They were putting on two plus inches a day there for several days in a row.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 24, 2009)

The other five of my WW plants have all caught up to my mother plant and one might have even passed her in width. These babies are now taking up some space!
As soon as I spread them out under a second light they exploaded.
Everthing seems to be doing great with the exception of low PH levels (5.8) on a couple of plants. I am going to start adding domolite lime at my next watering. I will be feeding them half strength FF nutes by next week, with the excetion of one plant that's still at 1/4 strenght. I'm at 3/8 strength w/o any problems on the other five other than the low PH thang.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 26, 2009)

What was I thinking??? I got really stoned.... started looking at seed reviews.....la de da...
The next thing I know I had ordered some Nirvana White Widow/ Northern Lights/ AK48
Opps!!!
Peace and Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!!!

MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Mindzeye.
I now have 80 fricken pounds of the stuff. LOL 
I don't think that I will need any for quite a while but when I do I will certainly just buy a little box of the stuff.
Thanks Again
Peace, 
Hope everbody has a Great Turky Day!!!! 
 MBT


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

dont water untill they oerk up abit


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 29, 2009)

My face is a bit light burned from ckecking for signs of balls on my buds. So far I have'nt found anything that has turned out to be male pods. I've had plenty that I thought might be.... but so far so as I can tell I'm still clean.

Oh Whats Up Hardcore? Not sure what "oerk up" means but thanks for the look see. I asume you mean let them dry out between waterings???

All of my girls are looking sexy tonight!!!!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that I'm at 23-24 days? I'm totally amazed that I made it this far (pinching myself) I have to give most of the credit for this grow to all of the members here at MP. 
It's been just about a year and a half ago that I found this site. This site started me really thinking (dreaming) about trying this. 
After I injured my self my pot bill has been completely out of control, even with highly discounted rates. I may finnaly be able to replace my mophine with THC if this grow turns out good. 
I hope that everybody had a great Turky Day!!!

Man I'm really stoned I almost forgot about my pics Bla bla bla
Top row is from the front, pic #4 is of my two in the rear, (note the lighter colored one to right) It's alot lighter color than the rest.
Anyway they look great to me......... what do you think???

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow.... I got some really, really good local smoke, this stuff has been just kicking my but. Until just now I just realized that I totally forgot why I took those last pics. I will have to be more careful with this stuff.
Anyway....If you look close at pics 1,10,11 you will notice that some of my upper leaves have on this plant are slightly curling up around the edges, along with the upper leafs starting to point up just a bit. I'm thinking that it might be a slight Mag. defiency. I'm guessing from something that I read here at MP someplace, I think??? I tried to find it but I think what it said to do was to add a table spoon of epson salt to a gal. of water and spray a few leafs to see what happens. I'm having a hard time wanting to spray my forming buds with anything unless I have to or someone here tells me that I should. 
So here is what I have done. I stopped my every other feeding of FF until I have my PH back up to above 6.2 on all six plants. That's run off! My soil test have all been 6.5-7 at least since about the third or fourth week. I added a tablespoon of Domomite Fine Grade Lime and Anzonite to a gallon of water at my last wattering on the one plant with the curled up leaves and a low PH of
5.8. I will do PH test on them all again tonight. 
I have been thinking about adding an inch of Subcools Super Soil (full strength) to a plant or two to see if that helps.

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 4, 2009)

Rules:
rule #1: Do not ever ever ever everever report on how a seedback ships. THIS IS A NO-NO do not post about the stealth shipping method. EVER. If you do.....you will get an earful and the post will be deleted.
By Sticky  

Sorry I just found this!!! I will not ever do it again!!! 

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been over in the ICU with one plant that is giving me a bit of trouble this week. The rest are doing great as far as I can tell.
I think that I've got about 24 main colas that are 12"-18" 
I will be going to straight 7.0 water on them and save the nutes for the next show. Here are some more yellow Pics..................................


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 15, 2009)

All look good to me with the exception of one?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 15, 2009)

They have all filled out nicely. All are over 40" the largest one is 44" tall x 36" wide. They are taking up way more space than I thought they would.
Pic#11 is my sicky plant??? She is showing 80% milky, 5% amber, 15% clear and looks to be the first to go at this point. The rest are still showing over 50% clear, some as much as 80%???
Pic#6 is of my two favorite plants. 
Pic #7 is one of two of these crazy looking buds. I call them my Double Buds???  

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48687&page=4

Testing.... Computer Idoit....Testing???


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48687&page=4
> 
> Testing.... Computer Idoit....Testing???


 
Hmmmmmm????


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

You'll b sittin fat very soon mikey...you got the your own mojo goin fo sho. Keep'er up.

Goin with the auto's huh? That'll b nice change. Drop those into home de pot buckets and turn them into monsters! lol

Grow on, friend. Lookin aces!

Peace - Love - Eggnog

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

"They are taking up way more space than I thought they would."

when I blooming with my 1000watt hps, i use a  lightmeter to find where the effieciency curve drops off on my illumination and remove all buds and side branches that wont yield anything other then fluffy sucker buds. round 3-4k footcandle (drops cuz i use a parabolic relfector with passive venting instaead of  fancy inline venting) because of heat and whatnot.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi 7G
I'm not really sure what I'm going to do yet??? Options...Options...Options???
Option 1, Hold off and do some work on my room to make it easier for my handicaped but to work with.
Option 2, Say to heck with it and see what these autos are really all about???
Option 3, Stay with what worked the first time and try Nirvana White Widows and/or AK48, Holding off on the autos for my third grow.

My plans have been to be able donate as much as I can to a few Medical Patients that are unable to grow their own. So I'm leaning toward Option #3 for their sake. If it were just for me I would definately do the autos first.

For now I'm starting to realize that this last phase may be more work than I'm capable of doing on my own. So for now I will be working out some kinks on how to get help w/o sacrificing security.

Any Ideas Are Greatly Appreciated As Always!!!

Thanks Peace And Happy Holidays 
MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

I outsource all my construction, do the electrical meself. Less labor, less pain  And all my contractors work for non-federally regulated GREEN...lol


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

Did u lollipop these? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"They are taking up way more space than I thought they would."

when I blooming with my 1000watt hps, i use a lightmeter to find where the effieciency curve drops off on my illumination and remove all buds and side branches that wont yield anything other then fluffy sucker buds. round 3-4k footcandle (drops cuz i use a parabolic relfector with passive venting instaead of fancy inline venting) because of heat and whatnot.

Hi 7G 
I missed your last post before I posted that last post.......Something like that???
Anyhow...To answer your question. I topped three plants at about wk#3 and that was it. I figured that I would just let this grow go to try to learn from it. I was told to try not to mess with them too much at first. I now have a lot of lower stuff that is basically fluff bud. At the same time some of the stuff that I thought would turn out be fluff has shot up and looks to be capable of yielding a 1/4 to half z per shoot. So was it worth it...... overall I can see where I could have saved alot of space by doing something different??? 
This being said.... I have seriously thought about adding some sort of side lighting for my lower buds. But I think that you are right....learning how to trim, lollipop LST, SOG are all things that I should consider trying first. Especially if I end up doing another batch of this same strain. Which is a good way to learn, at least that's what I have been told.
Heck at this point I'm just happy to have made it to this point!!!!!!
I do know that I should be able to yeild much more in the same space in the future. On this grow I just didn't want to take chances on what I know very little about.
I still have much to learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe on the next show you can help guide me on what you do to better use my space?

Thanks 7G 
Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 17, 2009)

Darn it......I keep missing your post...LOL 
How much work is the drying and trimming going to be on six plants?
Thanks Again 7G


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 21, 2009)

no time at all if u cut majority of non sugar leaf  off as you cut them down. It would take me and two others 2 - 3 hrs to groom 10-14 plants per harvest at 2.5 ozers each.

Much P&L,

7greeneyes 


p.s. Sorry fer takin so long to reply, buddy !


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 24, 2009)

p.s. Sorry fer takin so long to reply, buddy ! 
Your too funny 7G !!! LOL

Merry Christmas.....and Happy Holiday Season to All!!!
I wish everone a happy, peaceful and safe holiday season!!!
MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 24, 2009)

Let see what we have?  
Pic 7,8 and 9 are right, center and left of my little garden.
That HPS lighting does them no justice, sorry it's the best I can do for now!
Trics are about the same as they were a week ago, overall a bit more cloudy but not too much amber yet? I'm going to try forget about time and just go until I see 50% amber trics??? Unless anybody has a better idea. At this rate that could take awhile??? It actually works out better for me to take them as long as I can. New Years will be nine weeks, but if they will make it to week ten I plan on letting them go. 
They are all really plumping up! The biggest ones are now almost 12oz coke can size around they stopped putting on height at about week six. 

Peace 
MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 30, 2009)

I just took sample cutting from each plant, the plants look ready but trics say wait? Each plant is different but overall they are still mostly cloudy with a few amber. They seemed to have kinda stalled turning amber and seem to be still putting on clears???? A few seem to be still puting weight on but most seem to have stalled out on all growth over the past week. 
I just tried some of the first samples that I took at about 7-1/2 to 8 weeks. One seemed way better than the rest? Still I would only rate it at about a 5-6out of 10? I'm really hoping that the samples that I just took smoke alot better than the first samples, which I'm sure they will. They look and smell killer, but we'll just have to wait and see.  
I will try to post at least one last set of pics here before harvest. I'm thinking about trying to harvest in a few stages but I'll just have to wait to see how they look over the next week or so. It would be much easier to cut them whole and hang them right where they are? I will just keep watching those trics and see what happens. 
Anyway I will keep up dating till the end.
Hope Everyone Is Having A Safe And Happy Holidays Season!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Journal man...I see I missed another good one, not finding it until harvest...I don't know what my problem is why I always miss them!  Anyway things are looking good your way.  As for the trichs and the plants seeming like they have stopped.  Thats typical man...this is the reason alot of people harvest a week or 2 too early (no scope), because the plants seem done, when they really aren't.  Go by the trichs...you won't be disapointed!  I always recomend to people without a scope, that when they hit this stage where it seems like they are done to wait another week to 10 days, but since you have a scope you can get it when it is right!  Good Smokin buddy!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Thanks LF
It's real easy to get lost around this place, with all of the great Journals and info around here I barely have time to do anything but try to learn as much as I can from a select few, I just keep reading...and reading....and reading, which is really hard to do with all of these great photos. Man their are just so many really talented people around here. This site is just so cool for anybody that needs to, or just wants to learn how to do this. I never cease to be amazed by the amount of detailed info that can be found here at MP.
LF I really appreciate your confirming what I have read over and over hear at MP. TRUST THOSE TRICS!!! Sounds easy until your looking at them waiting.....and waiting......!!!! It almost goes against every fiber of me to keep waiting. You could not have stoped by at a better time to confirm that I'm doing the right thing. 
Thanks Again Legalize.......!!!!!
Peace and a Safe and Happy Holiday Season to All!!!!
MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 3, 2010)

WEW..... These girls are so lucky that they are still alive!!! I have tried to make every excuse possible to cut them.....then I look at the trics. Even then if I look at the trics too long I start seeing more amber than there really is. The really hard part is that there are some buds that are 30% amber which if I look at long enough, and do enough bong loads,  I can convince myself that they are closer to 60%. I could be wrong but to top it off, it sure seems like they can change a bit. One day they will look a bit more amber and then the next they seem to be a little less amber than the day before??? Could be me just trying to make any excuse???   
Over all I would say that they might be 15-20% amber??? At the same time I have a couple of plants that are still showing no amber and some buds that are still almost 50% clear??? Every time I start seriously thinking about putting the ax to them something happens that tells me to WAIT!!! 
I am really looking for couch lock, take my pain away buds or some of these babies would be hanging.
I hope everone had a great holiday season!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## 420benny (Jan 3, 2010)

mbt, you aren't crazy. Our minds want to see amber so badly, we imagine more than there is. I chopped a plant that I swore had 15% amber. Reality showed only cloudy trichs once I got her hanging and I was trimming her up. It happens. We almost need an independent opinion before every chop.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks 420B I hear you....man!!
It really helps to have someone else tell you to wait! 
I was at a party this weekend where I smoked some imature bud that my buddy had just harvested. He said that he was sick about the fact that he did not wait longer. After hearing that I decieded to just really try to chill and let those trics decied for me. 
I had to laugh when a few people in the group that I was smoking with asked about what the really good smoke was. I just told them that it was just some street smoke that I found. But it was actually some of MY SAMPLES!!! So far it seems to have raving reviews from everyone that has tested it. As long as I do not mess anything up this looks to be some really great smoke!!!
For Now....I'm waiting.....and waiting......and waiting!!! I keep comming really close to cutting one or two but I have decieded to continue to take and lable weekly samples instead. This Sat will be 10 weeks. 
I will be cutting them all at the same time so I will wait to see what those trics look like then?????? I may even decied to give them another week by the looks of things now. I can't believe that I'm even saying that!!! 11 WEEKS????  But if I want what I'm looking for it looks like it may be needed???  
I will be using this medication for pain so I need to wait as long as I can to get those ambers up to over 50%??? At least that's what I have been planning on. I know this....... it gets increasingly harder to wait.
They really don't look that much different and these pics under that HPS don't do them any justice. But I will try to post some better pics before and durring harvest.

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 7, 2010)

At this point I can't wait much longer. The 8 and 9 week samples are great and they have all stopped all but the slightest growth. I've been waiting on these trics for almost two weeks. I would really like to let them go one more week but due to a family member comming to stay I may have to end them this weekend???
I am really pleased with the quality of this bud so far and would highly recomend AMS White Widow to anyone. 
My grow has not been w/o it's share of problems and I am sure that when I grow Nirvana's White Widow I should be able to improve on quite a few things to do a better job. 
The first is worth mentioning to anyone growing in Subcools Soil Mix!!! LET THAT SOIL CURE! I had low PH problems through out most of this grow and I now no (from reading other Joulrnals at this site) that I did not allow enough time for the soil to balance the PH. 
The second most important thing that I learned was how important it is to have an acurate PH tester. If you are using paper, drops or those cheap two pronged electronic testers....do yourself a favor and put them in next weeks garbage and order one of those CHEAP Milwualkie 600 digital meters that Hamster Lewis recomends.....Under 30 bucks. Takes a lickin and keeps on testing. The first one I bought was a better model Milwaulkie ($80-90) I droped it once in the first week I had it and it has not worked the same since.
I could have avoided most of my trouble if I would have done just these two things....first!!!!
I don't have a green thumb never have.......as a mater of fact I killed almost every house plant that I had durring this grow testing nutrients on them. LOL
The single most important bit of advice that I would offer anyone wanting to grow weed for the first time is simple. SPEND AS MUCH TIME READING AS MUCH AS YOU CAN AT THIS SITE FIRST!!!!
If I can do this so can you!!! Sure there are going to be some hurdles but this is well worth the trouble. THIS GROW WAS 100% LEGAL BY OREGON STATE LAW. Anyone that reads this that is thinking about doing this SHOULD!!! JUST DO IT!!!! I highly recomend this to anyone still paying for weed!!!! This is finnally enough weed for me to finnally get off pain medictions that have almost killed me in the past few years. 
Any bud that I have left by my next harvest WILL ALL BE DONATED TO OTHER PATIENTS THAT ARE TOO SICK TO GROW THEIR OWN!!!!
There are many people out there that use weed as legitimate medication if you have extra find a few and please share with them. 
WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND!!!!
Many thanks to all at this site for helping me to grow my own meds. 
These could be your buds in about four months!!!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 7, 2010)

Lets see here Pics 1-8 are of a 9 week sample that I took. It's still curring but I took it down for a little photo shoot. 
Sorry I'm no photographer so I just took a bunch of pics to see how they come out. Pics 10-12 are my little garden of WW. I know....more yellow pics. 
The tallest buds topped out at 46" off the soil and have been loosing leafs like crazy for the past few weeks. Most plants have lost about half of their leaf, most over the past couple of weeks. There are very few green leafs left and most of the leaf is yellow. Even the bud leafs are yellow? Could be somewhat normal but I think that it is more than likely from low PH???
At this point the 8 week sample are just as good as the 9 week samples. I started seeing amber trics at week 7 but some seemed to have almost stayed the same since. It seems like most growth came to a halt at about week 7ish. They did seem to put on a little weight over the past couple of weeks but it's hard to say how much. 
Other than a lot of leaf turning yellow then falling off, and the hairs turning from white to orange, they have stayed pretty much the same for the past two weeks, as far as I can tell. I do have one plant that might have 30% amber trics but it seems to change from day to day.  
I did pluck a hermie at around week 7 but I have not found any more since??? And yes I have looked and looked and looked!!!
By the looks of things I will be cutting all six here in a few days. Hmmmm I kinda hate to see them go??? Anyway...the plan it too cut each plant whole and to hang them right where they sit. Lower the temp to 65-70ish and wait then yet again for another couple of weeks. 
As of recently I have had odor problems that I have yet to feel well enough to address. I will likely have no choice once they are hanging?
I will be adding a 8' Uvon Inline Ozone Generator and/or a Canfill Carbon Filter this weekend. I should have just done so from the start but I thought that I might be able to get away w/o it for my first grow. Which may have been my biggest mistake. 
After just reading 7G's thought's I'm off to the grow shop to get a carbon scruber now!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome grow! Awesome pics! AWESOME. good4u!!! may you always have herb to smoke:48:and share. PLR


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks gangalama 
I'm pretty sure that I will not have to pay for my weed for a little while LOL. Man you got it going on bro!  I've got as many days into flowering as you do in your whole first crop, much to learn much to learn. I will be checking you out later.
GREAT JOB!!! Thanks for the peek and the pat on the back.
Peace gangalama!!! 

I have thought about this for as long and hard as my little mind can fathom. Day 69 in flower and THEY HAVE TO GO NOW! I have an inlaw comming in a week to ten days that can not know anything about my little gardening project. I have to be ready for a final inspection? This will just have to be like my own personal feasability assesment for future gardening projects.
So far all of my pot smoking family and friends have not supected a thing. With the one exception of one neighbor asking me about some funny smells over the past week, which I will make sure will to never let happen again!!! As some of you have strongly advised....I will continue to work on learning to be as stealthy as I can. Special Thanks 7G for catching me spleeping at the weel, I knew better! I've still much learning to do. Now that I think about it, that was a dumb mistake. I will continue to think about it!        
I have tried to thank everyone with the little scales, but I will go back through to make sure that I didn't miss anyone. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!!!!

CHOP CHOP CHOP!!! SHHHHH..... Tell No One! 
Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah yeah, Harvest time, baby!


Way to go bud, I'm very proud of you. Hope everything comes out in the cure for you! Keep those babies above noses and you should be fine, just fine.

I wanna know how that chronic tastes, mikeyb!

For now...Peace out!

7greeneyes 

p.s. T - 3 weeks for my Snow Whites. I took pics but trying to get my 2006 sony dvd camcorder to update on a friends computer and it aint workin damn it! I'm going to borrow someone's digiCamera  and take some more pics and definately my harvest (easier to transfer from one locale to another then plants  ). Take care my friend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll b right over with my homemade steamroller! :rofl: jk bud! l8trs


----------



## Trafic (Jan 13, 2010)

I read the title of this grow and I expected to see weak results.  Very misleading...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 15, 2010)

What's up 7G 
I've been on operation CLEAN SWEAP now for the past week. I figure that it's all just practice so that if I ever should have to do this again I can remove all evidence in a few hours. Not that I will ever have to worry about having to do so again but it's better to be safe than sorry. 
Not to mention that I will now be able to do a little remodeling on my room w/o having to worry about working around stuff.


Hey Trafic 
I started out with low ph problems and I just kept the title from the help section of the forum..... sorry, I was not trying to misslead anyone, it just worked out that way!!! Stoned hurt and my first time messing around with any of this. I will get better with some time and practice.
Thanks for the peak!
Peace   

Sorry no time for pics. My plants are all still hanging at 65deg. with 40-50% humidity nice and safely until Monday when I can mess with them. This is a very good strain and I know that I can a lot better with it given a little time, patients and practice. 
I would have to rate my buds at a 7 overall with some in the 8's compared to some of our best local stuff. Don't get me wrong I'm very happy with it and it is really good bud and I do know that it can be even better. At the same time some of our local genetics are really hard to compete with as far as overall quality.
I just obtained a strain that I have never heard of called Night Shadow this strain is very very unique stuff. It's a dark purple bud that has a smell, flavor and high that I have never in my whole life seen or experienced. While checking into a few N. Cal. Purple strains this one stands out heads and shoulders above any of the other purples that I have ever seen. This stuff is nothing short of amazing and it deffinately tops my list of purple weed to grow!!! This stuff is nothing short of a 9+ and is truely one hit ####!
I will be working on finding other top local gentics while I work on my room and plan my next grow. I will likey post some smoke reports on the best ones that I find.


Happy growing to all!!!
Peace. MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 15, 2010)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> What's up 7G
> I've been on operation CLEAN SWEAP now for the past week. I figure that it's all just practice so that if I ever should have to do this again I can remove all evidence in a few hours. Not that I will ever have to worry about having to do so again but it's better to be safe than sorry.
> Not to mention that I will now be able to do a little remodeling on my room w/o having to worry about working around stuff.
> 
> ...



My fav purp woould b purple wreck or grape ape... mmm'mm yummy, cant wait to hear how you are doin and your smoke reports, bud.

l8rtr gator!

7greeneyes


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn MikeyB!!!  look at them buds man....  I think this may be the first time i stumbled onto your journal...  

Id trade my journal and pics for a harvest like that... Looks A+   

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks JAAM 
I was very happy with what I got from this grow. First time out I realy did not expect much. Nor did I expect that the quality would be near what I ended up with. Even after all of the problems that I had my bud is not to shaby at all. I can really now see how this strain could be truely amazing given some time and TLC  
I think that I should be able to make major improvements with some  ajustments to my set up. I've been rather busy with a few of them that have turned into major projects.
I will be doing some electrial changes, building a starter/clone box, changing some ventilation, adding a carbon filter and possibly a 100gal water tank. My goal is to work at automating as much stuff as I can due to my health.
At the same time I have been doing some strain research which has been alot more fun than the work on my grow room.

I think that this will be my last post to this grow journal and that I will now start comming up with a solid game plan for my next grow while poking around grow room set ups and designs.

I would like to add that if it were not for this site and the many great people that are willing to openly offer and share their advice and experiences I would have never been able to do this on my own. I spent countless hours reading from this site learning everything that it took me to design, build, grow and harvest my own weed. To think that it worked the very first time is still hard for me to believe. 
I said this at the beginning and I will say again here at the end of my very first Grow Journal:

This place is awesome!!! Many of you are simply amazing, many of you folks continue to totally blow me away with your in depth knowlege and insight to pot growing.
THANKSYOU.........THANKYOU........THANKYOU.......ALL!!!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## Tact (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice patience man, great harvest.


----------

